# Samba TCP/IP configuration



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

First I appologize if this topic have already been covered. I did that because I really need urgent help and have no time to start from the beginning of installation and basics of FreeBSD and Samba. But I will do that later.

For now I need instruction to succeed to eliminate the problem I am encountering.

Here are details:

My company network build on Windows 2000 Server.
We have FreeBSD machine in Windows domain and it has been operating for many years without problem. We have very important applications running on this machine. But today when we tried to use application installed on this machine from WinXP, we could not access it. What I discovered is that I cannot see my FreeBSD computer among other domain computers. That machine has IP address of 192.168.10.20, samba installed. After powering up the machine I get message: "samba name server is now local master browser for DOMAIN workgroup on subnet 192.168.10.20". I think something is wrong with TCP/IP settings in samba. Recently there had been abrupt shutdown in that machine. I never used FreeBSD or any other Linux operating system before. Could someone please guide me how I can check and eliminate the problem. Please consider that I do not know anything in FreeBSD, except init and some basic commands. If you point to some manual I think I may have not have enough time to read it, but also will appreciate that.

Thank You in advance for your help and comments.


----------



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

and forget to mention that i do not have GUI installed on that computer.


----------



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

no answer as yet ( i am sure that, people just do not wanna deal with newbies (


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2009)

X-313 said:
			
		

> no answer as yet ( i am sure that, people just do not wanna deal with newbies (



Several reasons why this would happen and none of them have anything to do with being a newbie.

Common problems why a post hasn't been answered:
a) Nobody understands the question/problem (this is quite common, asking the right question can be tricky).
b) Nobody knows the answer to the question/problem (rare but still possible)
c) Somebody that does know hasn't seen the post yet (Not everyone visits this site 24/7).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2009)

And, unfortunately:

d) Nobody knows whether you'll understand the answers (which are bound to be detailed and technical) or whether you'll be able to supply further details (which are certainly necessary, and may be located in austere parts of the system)
e) You say you have no time at all -- that goes for a lot of people .. who did manage to master FreeBSD despite of that


----------



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

ok. I will try to supply details as much extend as possible.
But please samba have been already installed and operating like 2 years without problem. I think if someone explains how to check whether it configured correctly or not I can do that and provide details. Forget what I said about the time. I am ready to check everything - means won't sleep tonight.

Let's say I have windows domain named DOMAIN, of which ip is 192.168.10.10 and  FreeBSD 6 machine (192.168.10.20) samba installed on.
First I would like to check samba settings. How to do that? please advise.


----------



## ruaoh (Aug 27, 2009)

*Time?*

Without knowing any details, I'd start with making sure the time & date are in sync between the AD server and the BSD server.  Here is a link to using ntpdate.  

http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/freebsd-timeclock-synchronization-with-ntp-server.html


----------



## vivek (Aug 27, 2009)

Run testparm to test smb.conf file.

Make sure ports are open and samba is running (sockstat -4 will help.) 

Go to the official samba doc and look out for troubleshooting section.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2009)

The configuration file is /usr/local/etc/smb.conf. Have a look at it. Also have a look at your W2K server, make sure the computer browser service is up and running.

Local or domain browser problems can be tricky to troubleshoot, for one it can take up to 30 minutes (or longer) for things to settle down. Restarting things to solve it in the meantime will only make it worse and prolong the situation.

If (re)starting the Computer Browser service on w2k didn't help have a look at your smb.conf. Look for "domain master", "local master" and "preferred master". If they're not there fine. If they are defined remark them or set them to "no". Also look for "os level", if it exists make sure it's set to 0.

If you make any changes to smb.conf be sure to restart samba with `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/samba restart`.

Make sure on all your workstations that the Computer Browser service is off. Disable it if you have to. That will prevent any one of them becoming master browser.

If all things work out your w2k box should be the master browser.


----------



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks all for you comments.
I discovered that this has nothing to do with samba, as when I checked ifconfig and /etc/rc.d/netif it says for my network interface:

media ethernet autoselect (none)
status: no carrier

so it has to do something with my network card.
I went to sysinstalls Configure>Networking>Interface and did re-installation. But after /etc/rc.d/netif restart shows the same status. My mobo is MSI K9N6SGM-V and network adapter is Realtek 8201CL. FreeBSD version is 6.2. How to fix this problem?

I apologize for stating wrong problem and I am going to open new thread for that issue.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2009)

Contd: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6598

Closed.


----------

